# Going for dream job



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Pray for me ya all. I've sent a resume to Kimber. They are looking for someone in sales in my area. http://www.kimberamerica.com/jobs.php#salesprof

It sounds like it would be a great job in a field I love. I'd love to get paid for doing something I love. What a concept.

When you say a prayer for 2400 pop a sentance for me too.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:smt082 Only if I get a free kimber:smt082 
Oh..... ok then:numbchuck:​​​


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Sure thing! I've been trying for ages to get on with a few companies. That would be awesome!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Prayers...*

:smt083 Prayers for a Kimber Toni.:smt083 I can handle that.:smt023 Good luck everybody should have one dream job.:smt1099 


Best Baldy..:smt1099


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you get me a discount?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Good luck with that, sounds like a cool opportunity.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd be happy to help you out Tony. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My jobs were always jobs. I hope you can latch on to a fun one. Positive vibes on the way :smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, I have not heard back so I'm not real optimistic at this point. We shall see.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Well, I have not heard back so I'm not real optimistic at this point. We shall see.


Best wishes.

Maybe you should post a Kimber for your Avatar?

And list about three Kimbers that you can claim to have owned on the bottom.

And change your handle to tkimbersaw.

Don't tell them about the meadow muffin thing, though.

We'll keep praying for you.

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Don't tell them about the meadow muffin thing, though.
> 
> WM


Or the Back Door Bandit thing either.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

hey good luck! i hope ya get it. i just applied for *my* dream job too....forensic investigator with the maryland medical examiners office.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

jeepgirl said:


> hey good luck! i hope ya get it. i just applied for *my* dream job too....forensic investigator with the maryland medical examiners office.


Good luck to you, too. I had a friend that got that job locally. Sadly, the guys all thought it was funny to give her the most gruesome duties. They managed to turn the job she worked so hard to get into a nightmare.

She refused to back down, then she refused to get help when the nightmares started.

Hang tough.

Stick up for yourself.

Don't let the guys "Macho" you into more than you want to handle.

... and don't be afraid to get help processing the ugly stuff. It's easy to fix, and there is no shame in being human.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

jeepgirl said:


> hey good luck! i hope ya get it. i just applied for *my* dream job too....forensic investigator with the maryland medical examiners office.


Now that sounds like a great job! Good Luck!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Any word yet?

I applied for my dream job the other day, too, but I was disqualified. I went to "step one" in the hiring process for a local police department. I can try again in a few months when two of my tickets and the accidental license suspension are wiped off my record. Mostly waiting on that suspension. I'd paid a ticket but there was some miscommunication and the DMV went ahead and suspended my license anyway. It was cleared up, but according to the PD it still counts. It should be gone in January, but with any luck I can try in October to test for the February academy.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Officer Sucklead. ummm. Has a good ring to it.

No word on mine. I get my soft cast off the tenth of next month and then will probably go back into plumbing. It'll pay better than the other jobs anyway.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Officer Sucklead. ummm. Has a good ring to it.
> 
> No word on mine. I get my soft cast off the tenth of next month and then will probably go back into plumbing. It'll pay better than the other jobs anyway.


I could always use a good plumber. What do you charge?

Do you make house calls to South Texas?

:smt033

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Is it horrible that I got a sudden mental image of you doing a stripper routine in a plumber outfit? LOL!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

AAAAHHHH!!!:smt022

My eyes! My eyes! rayer:

Help me get that image out of my head!:smt078

AAAAHHHH!!!:smt021

:axe:

:smt075

:vom:

:toimonster:

:smt170

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I could always use a good plumber. What do you charge?
> 
> Do you make house calls to South Texas?
> 
> ...


South Texas uhh. Well it's really Hot there... at least to me so I'd have to double my rates for ya but I'd give you a discount since you're pro gun.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> South Texas uhh. Well it's really Hot there... at least to me so I'd have to double my rates for ya but I'd give you a discount since you're pro gun.


OK. Just don't arrive in your stripper costume.

UGH! I'm still having nightmares over that one.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Is it horrible that I got a sudden mental image of you doing a stripper routine in a plumber outfit? LOL!


I'm too sexy for my pipe wrench.

Pics, you want pics. Darn, if I wasn't at the public libray I'd post 'em.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Heck, do it! Those librarians need a little excitement!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm too sexy for my pipe wrench.
> 
> Pics, you want pics. Darn, if I wasn't at the public libray I'd post 'em.


Your a plummer, since when do you care what others think about how you look. Plummers already have 4 inches of ass crack showing.:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Then there are your costumes, I have seen pictures of you in public looking like a Russian hooker.:smt042


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

HAHA! Does your crack show?! If my crack showed as much as the last plumber who came in here was flashing, I'd just carry pens in there or something.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

SuckLead said:


> Heck, do it! Those librarians need a little excitement!


I have all the excitment I can use, thank you very much.

Sure it's an old thread, but there ain't much librarian chatter

Andy


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

Good luck, hope you get it.:smt023


----------

